# LYFT DRIVER BRUTALLY ATTACKS FEMALE PASSENGER; Other Drivers Kick His Ass



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/20/lyft...-passenger-beat-up-other-drivers-los-angeles/
A Lyft driver pulled a female passenger out of his car, and allegedly started to attack her -- kicking off a chain reaction of fights with concerned passersby.
TMZ got a hold of this WILD surveillance video recorded Tuesday afternoon in L.A., and it starts with the car -- which has the Lyft emblem in the back window -- parked curbside along busy Melrose Avenue. Then the male driver hops out, and pulls a young woman from the seat behind him and starts dragging her out of the vehicle while tossing her stuff out at the same time.
The woman, actress *Alessandra Starr Ward*, tells TMZ the whole thing started when she started playing a song called "Te Bote" from her phone. The driver demanded she turn it off, she refused, and they started arguing. He allegedly threatened to boot her from the car, and she told him she'd call police if he did.
In the clip, you can see Alessandra fighting back, but the driver pushed her down and knocked her over. Drivers in other cars saw it unfolding and a few guys stopped to help.
That's when it really hit the fan ... several guys teamed up on the Lyft driver, who continued fighting back, and in the scuffle ... Alessandra got knocked down again. It took one guy putting the Lyft driver in a chokehold to finally calm things down.
We're told nearby police officers were flagged down, and cited the Lyft driver for misdemeanor battery. As for Alessandra, she says she went to the hospital and was diagnosed with a concussion. She also says she has bruises all over her body, a sprained ankle and a black eye.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

It’s offensive when pax get in with music playing on their phone. I tell them to turn it off . All of them have so far. I would certainly cancel the ride if they didn’t . If they got snooty with me , I’d call lyfts emergency line on speaker and tell lyft to order the pax a new driver and tell them to get out !


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

To be fair after she was booted she was getting physical with the driver. I hope this driver has dash cam to at least try to understand what trigger this. I don’t think she innocent as she claims to be.


Driver 101 never touch the pax.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/20/lyft...-passenger-beat-up-other-drivers-los-angeles/
> A Lyft driver pulled a female passenger out of his car, and allegedly started to attack her -- kicking off a chain reaction of fights with concerned passersby.
> TMZ got a hold of this WILD surveillance video recorded Tuesday afternoon in L.A., and it starts with the car -- which has the Lyft emblem in the back window -- parked curbside along busy Melrose Avenue. Then the male driver hops out, and pulls a young woman from the seat behind him and starts dragging her out of the vehicle while tossing her stuff out at the same time.
> The woman, actress *Alessandra Starr Ward*, tells TMZ the whole thing started when she started playing a song called "Te Bote" from her phone. The driver demanded she turn it off, she refused, and they started arguing. He allegedly threatened to boot her from the car, and she told him she'd call police if he did.
> ...


Good.
I'd stop and kick his ass, too.
Totally uncalled for.

PAX can play whatever the hell they want on their phone.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

He was wrong to get physical but passengers need to be educated that:

1. The vehicle (usually) isn't the company's rather it is our own.
2. If the driver asks you to leave his/her property you must leave immediately.

No more of this entitled BS where they say "I paid for this ride and you MUST take me!" No. Take it up with the company. They don't let us handle payment issues.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

https://m.imdb.com/name/nm8849684/?ref_=m_nmbio_bio_nm
make up is the same lying ladies ; ) pillow cases arent cheap i kid i kid

not a song id pull her out & beat her azz over but diff strokes i suppose

reality show starring alessandra coming soon


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/20/lyft...-passenger-beat-up-other-drivers-los-angeles/
> A Lyft driver pulled a female passenger out of his car, and allegedly started to attack her -- kicking off a chain reaction of fights with concerned passersby.
> TMZ got a hold of this WILD surveillance video recorded Tuesday afternoon in L.A., and it starts with the car -- which has the Lyft emblem in the back window -- parked curbside along busy Melrose Avenue. Then the male driver hops out, and pulls a young woman from the seat behind him and starts dragging her out of the vehicle while tossing her stuff out at the same time.
> The woman, actress *Alessandra Starr Ward*, tells TMZ the whole thing started when she started playing a song called "Te Bote" from her phone. The driver demanded she turn it off, she refused, and they started arguing. He allegedly threatened to boot her from the car, and she told him she'd call police if he did.
> ...


Actress who?
Te Bote what?
0-2


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Are some of you serious?

She was punched in the face by a man. No excuse. What the hell.

If I see someone sit on the sidelines while this is happening. You are a coward.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Rider was asked to leave multiple time as the trip was over.
Rider refused to leave and got confrontational. Driver lost his $h!t and tossed the rider out while been assaulted by the rider. As it is be self defense. Driver has the right to defend himself when been attacked.

A bit of a grey area if he should or shouldn't of tossed the rider crap out onto the curb but in situations like this who actually started hitting who can be quite hard to pin point. The driver on the other hand has his own version of events which might go that the rider started assaulting him while he was driving when he said the ride was over.

2be frank they were both hitting each other but the driver goal was clear. He wanted the rider out of his vehicle and the rider was holding onto his car to stay in the car until her last dying breath. The level of crazy in this story is astounding on both sides of the fence. They are both equally responsible for blowing out a small thing.

The best course of action would be to get out of the vehicle with the keys and call the cops if been assaulted by the rider which refuses to get out of the vehicle. If the driver wasn't getting violently assaulted at that stage it would be best to drive to the nearest cop shop. In no way should anyone try to go 1 one 1 with a rider blow for blow.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> Rider was asked to leave multiple time as the trip was over.
> Rider refused to leave and got confrontational. Driver lost his $h!t and tossed the rider out while been assaulted by the rider. As it is be self defense. Driver has the right to defend himself when been attacked.
> 
> A bit of a grey area if he should or shouldn't of tossed the rider crap out onto the curb but in situations like this who actually started hitting who can be quite hard to pin point. The driver on the other hand has his own version of events which might go that the rider started assaulting him while he was driving when he said the ride was over.
> ...


I hope for him that he had dashcam... it may be that she hit him in the car. No excuse to hit pax but it can answer some pieces. Also uber and lyft new ants are the bottom of the barrel. They lower standards if they were any before. The only time lyft and uber cares is when shit hit the fans and pretends to care about rider or driver safety.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I hope for him that he had dashcam... it may be that she hit him in the car. No excuse to hit pax but it can answer some pieces. Also uber and lyft new ants are the bottom of the barrel. They lower standards if they were any before. The only time lyft and uber cares is when shit hit the fans and pretends to care about rider or driver safety.


It more to the story then what the rider letting on. Highly unlikely it was because of some phone music.
Every other rider is on their phone doing something or listening to something so it not out of the ordinary. It probably something else that lead to the clash of personalities during that short and very eventful ride.

Always three sides to the story. The driver side, the rider side and the truth. Which is generally half and half of the two combine.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Rider was asked to leave multiple time as the trip was over.
> Rider refused to leave and got confrontational. Driver lost his $h!t and tossed the rider out while been assaulted by the rider. As it is be self defense. Driver has the right to defend himself when been attacked.
> 
> A bit of a grey area if he should or shouldn't of tossed the rider crap out onto the curb but in situations like this who actually started hitting who can be quite hard to pin point. The driver on the other hand has his own version of events which might go that the rider started assaulting him while he was driving when he said the ride was over.
> ...


I dont care if his car. You dont put your hands on someone. He should have called the cops.

A man that is so easily angered into dragging someone out for any problem has issues. For music? Sorry but saying he lost his shit is no excuse. He needs to go to jail.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Driver did not successfully complete Lyft safety training with Marissa Chakho. He forgot to "Be safe, Be respectful, Be helpful."


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont care if his car. You dont put your hands on someone. He should have called the cops.
> 
> A man that is so easily angered into dragging someone out for any problem has issues. For music? Sorry but saying he lost his shit is no excuse. He needs to go to jail.


You don't know what actually happened apart from the rider account in the story.
What if the driver asked her to exit the vehicle as the ride was over and the rider was actually the one that assaulted the driver?

Got 1 version of events and from the victim perspective. Which is the media spin to demonize the driver without even asking for the driver to comment on his version of events because they don't care. Have a story to print that heavily biased towards the rider side.

I'm not saying the rider is right or the driver is right. I'm just saying the story isn't right.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> You don't know what actually happened apart from the rider account in the story.
> What if the driver asked her to exit the vehicle as the ride was over and the rider was actually the one that assaulted the driver?


Why would she lie knowing there were other pax? If she assaulted him why didnt he just walk away?

The way he was pushing he he seemed to have no issue with hurting someone. The only time I saw him back off was when a man approached. Piece of shit.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Why would she lie knowing there were other pax? If she assaulted him why didnt he just walk away?
> 
> The way he was pushing he he seemed to have no issue with hurting someone. The only time I saw him back off was when a man approached. Piece of shit.


it always 20-20 when you get to calmly sit back in ur computer chair after the fact. It a different thing altogether getting coward punch to the back of the head if that did happen or not. Would never know.

What is known is that the driver ask the rider to leave and exit the vehicle and the rider protested and remain put and hold onto the vehicle and put up a violent struggle to stay in it. What lead up to that life and death struggle of wanting to stay in that driver vehicle is largely unknown.

All I can conclude is they are both missing a few screws. Generally the driver would just get out and wait for police and not react the way he did. Generally the rider would just leave the vehicle when ask to. Of course sometimes riders do dig their kitten heels in for whatever reason it might be "plenty of Utube vids of riders getting violent with the driver." Then you got a driver that just want to get to the next job. Recipe for disaster really.

The driver primary goal is to churn trips for $$$. The rider goal to get to A2B. Obviously had some kind of personality clash on trip that made the driver feel that $$$ isn't worth it and he wanted rider out and rider still wanted that driver to drive to B location that where the conflict really turned up to another notch.

Driver has the right to end the trip at any time during the ride as to the rider. At no stage should rider or driver be bashing each other though. What led to that bashing of both parties is largely unknown. Media accounts states driver 100% to blame as well as victim account though. However I am no sheep.

Always an escalation to the events that unfold. Very rarely in life where you just punch on with a stranger for no good reason.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> it always 20-20 when you get to calmly sit back in ur computer chair after the fact. It a different thing altogether getting coward punch to the back of the head if that did happen or not. Would never know.
> 
> What is known is that the driver ask the rider to leave and exit the vehicle and the rider protested and remain put and hold onto the vehicle and put up a violent struggle to stay in it. What lead up to that life and death struggle of wanting to stay in that driver vehicle is largely unknown.
> 
> All I can conclude is they are both missing a few screws.


But again why would she lie knowing there are witnesses in thr car. Seems like anytime a woman is attacked most of the men say "what did she do to make him do that.."

No one wants to be manhandled and once someone lays their hands on you then its self defense.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> But again why would she lie knowing there are witnesses in thr car. Seems like anytime a woman is attacked most of the men say "what did she do to make him do that.."
> 
> No one wants to be manhandled and once someone lays their hands on you then its self defense.


Witnesses saw the last 5% of the story. They were not in the car for the first 95%.
That 95% probably would never be told in it entirety.
You right though this shouldn't of happened regardless but it did happen. I'm just not going along with the media on their hung drawn and quartered conclusion of the driver. Especially when they didn't ask the driver for comment because it would of derailed their nice story that demonizes drivers and didn't fit the narrative.

You should know it by now yourself. Always a narrative in media and that seems to be all rideshare drivers are violent rapist, murderers and thieves.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Witnesses saw the last 5% of the story. They were not in the car for the first 95%.
> That 95% probably would never be told in it entirety.
> You right though this shouldn't of happened regardless but it did happen. I'm just not going along with the media on their hung drawn and quartered conclusion of the driver. Especially when they didn't ask the driver for comment because it would of derailed their nice story that demonizes drivers and didn't fit the narrative.


He was doing UBERPool lol. There were other pax


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> He was doing UBERPool lol. There were other pax


Read the story again. Just not the headline please :thumbup:

"
Drivers in other cars saw it unfolding and a few guys stopped to help.

That's when it really hit the fan ... several guys teamed up on the Lyft driver, who continued fighting back, and in the scuffle ... Alessandra got knocked down again. It took one guy putting the Lyft driver in a chokehold to finally calm things down."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Read the story again. Just not the headline please :thumbup:
> 
> "
> Drivers in other cars saw it unfolding and a few guys stopped to help.
> ...


You watch the video! Where she talks about the other pax and how she and the other girl were listening to music :thumbup:


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> You watch the video! Where she talks about the other pax and how she and the other girl were listening to music :thumbup:


From what I see there was no talking and the other rider didn't comment. It was her recount only in the 2nd vid with her side of the story. :thumbup:
Lyftpool btw not uberpool.

Is there a 3rd video of the other rider I'm missing?

I did however see him evict her out of the car and she ran back to the car and tried to get back in. I guess she really needed to get somewhere.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> From what I see there was no talking and the other rider didn't comment. It was her recount only. :thumbup:
> Lyftpool.


Okay at this point you just want the last word.

She is so evil that she made up the other riders as well. Lyft ghosts &#128123;&#128123;.

Some guys on this site will go so far to defend the abusers that they throw all reason out the window.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay at this point you just want the last word.
> 
> She is so evil that she made up the other riders as well. Lyft ghosts &#128123;&#128123;.
> 
> Some guys on this site will go so far to defend the abusers that they throw all reason out the window.


What reason? Got 1 version of events. If that enough evidence for you then so be it. You got no witness recount or statement. You got no comment from the driver. It just 1 person telling the story out of 3.

If 1 person word is good enough for you then that is you. It not me I want at least 2 perspectives not just 1.
Seem like it Uber/Lyft way to take 1 version of the story "usually the rider side that paying $$$" to deactivate drivers on a daily bases. Irrespective of the driver side of the story.

It a nice media piece though. It has served it purposes in outraging the public.
So the narrative continues. Rideshare drivers are monsters.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Why would she lie knowing there were other pax?


Not saying she is lying, but stupid people lie all the time even when there is evidence or witnesses.

But the driver was an idiot for his reaction to whatever occurred inside the vehicle.

Even if she did do something inside the vehicle, once he was out he needed to call someone to get her out of the vehicle if necessary instead of trying to forcibly remove her.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> What reason? Got 1 version of events. If that enough evidence for you then so be it. You got no witness recount or statement. You got no comment from the driver. It just 1 person telling the story out of 3.


Glad you admit that the other pax exist. Ghost theory &#128123;&#128123; is out the window.

The LAST thing I would assume is...

"Rider refused to leave and got confrontational. Driver lost his $h!t and tossed the rider out while been assaulted by the rider. As it is be self defense. Driver has the right to defend himself when been attacked."

What I see is a man dragging/manhandling a woman out of the car and backing off only when he sees someone come to her aid.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/20/lyft...-passenger-beat-up-other-drivers-los-angeles/
> A Lyft driver pulled a female passenger out of his car, and allegedly started to attack her -- kicking off a chain reaction of fights with concerned passersby.
> TMZ got a hold of this WILD surveillance video recorded Tuesday afternoon in L.A., and it starts with the car -- which has the Lyft emblem in the back window -- parked curbside along busy Melrose Avenue. Then the male driver hops out, and pulls a young woman from the seat behind him and starts dragging her out of the vehicle while tossing her stuff out at the same time.
> The woman, actress *Alessandra Starr Ward*, tells TMZ the whole thing started when she started playing a song called "Te Bote" from her phone. The driver demanded she turn it off, she refused, and they started arguing. He allegedly threatened to boot her from the car, and she told him she'd call police if he did.
> ...


Ur late to the party


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/20/lyft...-passenger-beat-up-other-drivers-los-angeles/
> A Lyft driver pulled a female passenger out of his car, and allegedly started to attack her -- kicking off a chain reaction of fights with concerned passersby.
> TMZ got a hold of this WILD surveillance video recorded Tuesday afternoon in L.A., and it starts with the car -- which has the Lyft emblem in the back window -- parked curbside along busy Melrose Avenue. Then the male driver hops out, and pulls a young woman from the seat behind him and starts dragging her out of the vehicle while tossing her stuff out at the same time.
> The woman, actress *Alessandra Starr Ward*, tells TMZ the whole thing started when she started playing a song called "Te Bote" from her phone. The driver demanded she turn it off, she refused, and they started arguing. He allegedly threatened to boot her from the car, and she told him she'd call police if he did.
> ...


Hey LYFT . . .

HOWS THOSE " LOW RATES" WORKING OUT FOR YOU ???



mbd said:


> Actress who?
> Te Bote what?
> 0-2


EXACTLY.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Hey LYFT . . .
> 
> HOWS THOSE " LOW RATES" WORKING OUT FOR YOU ???
> 
> ...


They are getting the best and brightest drivers of course :thumbup:
lower rates = better drivers! & free publicity.
That a win/win in lyft books ✔


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm old school.
Never hit a woman, never will.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I'm old school.
> Never hit a woman, never will.


And if that was a man? J/w genuine curiousity.

I think things would be different if the driver was female and not male.

I also think it's super rude for riders to play music loud on their phone.

just like it's obvious there are shiet stirrers that would sit back with their fingers twirling in their hair like mmmHmmm.

they're also the ones that play victim on one hand and then be aggressive with others on other hand, basically spinning shiet to make themselves be the king/queen/alpha or whatevrr they wanna associate themselves with all the while sparkling like &#128519;.

I had a friend like that but I couldn't stand her after a few years. Always drama rama but like you know, she "talks all the time" about how she bends over backwards to help everyone and every guy has a crush on her etc...we would be on the street and she would go, omg that guy is looking at us... like wtf... and she would smile and flirt and then be surprised when the guy "likes" her... well when I first met her we went out and she had a party of 30 males and females. Two years ago she had a party of 5 and almost all females except one male.

now I just don't bother and last time I bumped into her it was just one girl whose a lot younger and more chill (maybe she's not tired of hearing that &#128169; narcissistic everyone's looking/talking about me) and one guy I suspect has been in love with her forever as he's not gay and has not dated anyone since befriending her.

TLDR: there are girls who will be cray cray like the girl in the story and while no one should get hit, I also am sure she was not innocent in inciting that driver to get physical.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And if that was a man? J/w genuine curiousity.
> 
> I think things would be different if the driver was female and not male.
> 
> ...


" Passive Agressive"

They Create Problems to Complain About.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> " Passive Agressive"
> 
> They Create Problems to Complain About.


Passive aggressive indeed.

Victim blaming makes me...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " Passive Agressive"
> 
> They Create Problems to Complain About.


I low key hate that!

once people know me they'll know I'm the type to say something, and by doing so, then I'm over it.

people hold grudges. People make assumptions. And some people are sensitive in that they can sling it but they can't handle the splash back.

funny enough, that girl I'm speaking of... I thought I found someone that would like her and he did but then after a few weeks he unfriend her and while we still friends he hasn't been the same.

 she really is a fun chick until you've stuck around her for more then a minute.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Passive aggressive indeed.
> 
> Victim blaming makes me...


EVERYONE involved with Uber

Is VICTIM by DESIGN.


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/20/lyft...-passenger-beat-up-other-drivers-los-angeles/
> A Lyft driver pulled a female passenger out of his car, and allegedly started to attack her -- kicking off a chain reaction of fights with concerned passersby.
> TMZ got a hold of this WILD surveillance video recorded Tuesday afternoon in L.A., and it starts with the car -- which has the Lyft emblem in the back window -- parked curbside along busy Melrose Avenue. Then the male driver hops out, and pulls a young woman from the seat behind him and starts dragging her out of the vehicle while tossing her stuff out at the same time.
> The woman, actress *Alessandra Starr Ward*, tells TMZ the whole thing started when she started playing a song called "Te Bote" from her phone. The driver demanded she turn it off, she refused, and they started arguing. He allegedly threatened to boot her from the car, and she told him she'd call police if he did.
> ...


She seems like total B***. Totally deserved it. She is not innocent.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I hope for him that he had dashcam... it may be that she hit him in the car. No excuse to hit pax but it can answer some pieces. Also uber and lyft new ants are the bottom of the barrel. They lower standards if they were any before. The only time lyft and uber cares is when shit hit the fans and pretends to care about rider or driver safety.


When have you EVER seen Lyft or Uber give 2 Shyts about driver safety..... I'll wait.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I bet she probably hit him in the back of his head first but i hope he’s got a dash cam to prove this. I mean why else would the guy snap and start hitting her over a song. This makes no sense.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I bet she probably hit him in the back of his head first but i hope he's got a dash cam to prove this. I mean why else would the guy snap and start hitting her over a song. This makes no sense.


There were other people in the car. I'm sure they will shed some light.

Still if let's say she hit him in the back of the head, he needs to walk away. Why would he punch her in the face. Theres no justification for his actions.



Damn Boy said:


> She seems like total B***. Totally deserved it. She is not innocent.


She totally deserves to get punched in the face &#129300;. Disturbing.

I'm scared for humanity


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Are some of you serious?
> 
> She was punched in the face by a man. No excuse. What the hell.
> 
> If I see someone sit on the sidelines while this is happening. You are a coward.


Don't you believe in equal rights or do you only believe in equal rights when it serves your interests.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Don't you believe in equal rights or do you only believe in equal rights when it serves your interests.


What?

If I saw a video that was clearly showing the issue was not the driver I would reconsider how I feel about the whole thing.

I dont like to see a human hurting another human. Especially if one has a physical advantage. That's it.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> What?
> 
> If I saw a video that was clearly showing the issue was not the driver I would reconsider how I feel about the whole thing.
> 
> I dont like to see a human hurting another human. Especially if one has a physical advantage. That's it.


I completely agree. I'm not justifying anyone hitting ANYBODY but we're all human and if she did hit first I can see why he would snap. She does not get a free pass cause she's a woman.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I completely agree. I'm not justifying anyone hitting ANYBODY but we're all human and if she did hit first I can see why he would snap. She does not get a free pass cause she's a woman.


No one stated she hit him first. But if she did he needs to walk away.

Like with a little kid if they hit you hard, you are not justified to punch them.

People need to have self control and him snapping is no excuse. He seems to have control once he saw other men surrounding him.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> No one stated she hit him first. But if she did he needs to walk away.
> 
> Like with a little kid if they hit you hard, you are not justified to punch them.
> 
> People need to have self control and him snapping is no excuse. He seems to have control once he saw other men surrounding him.


I would have a hard time doing it but 100% some *****es need to be hit in the mouth.

Now however to this video - I don't care what this woman did, this guys a piece of shit and I'm glad he got his ass beat immediately

Beautiful


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> No one stated she hit him first. But if she did he needs to walk away.
> 
> Like with a little kid if they hit you hard, you are not justified to punch them.
> 
> People need to have self control and him snapping is no excuse. He seems to have control once he saw other men surrounding him.


I disagree. If a woman hits a man she is putting herself in a mans place. Nobody should hit anyone. Why should he have self control if he is hit first



Mkang14 said:


> What?
> 
> If I saw a video that was clearly showing the issue was not the driver I would reconsider how I feel about the whole thing.
> 
> I dont like to see a human hurting another human. Especially if one has a physical advantage. That's it.


Well said. I agree


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I disagree. If a woman hits a man she is putting herself in a mans place. Nobody should hit anyone. Why should he have self control if he is hit first


He should hold back because he is stronger then her and therefore do much more damage. It's not impossible to hold back after being hit. Its actually very easy if the urge for physical violence isnt in you.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> but 100% some @@@@@es need to be hit in the mouth.


I liked everything you said great white but this.

Even if a person is annoying or in your face hitting someone is the cheap, dirty way out. It's when someone can't match the other person with words that they go to this level. In a way to control and over power them.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm siding with the driver on this one. Anyone paying attention can see this is a shared Lyft ride and she was being an entitled bytch.

Observers see 230 pound man push a 110 woman who is trying to rush her way back into car, so 3 or 4 guys jump him instantly.

Driver didn't escalate this into a brawl but he did touch passenger. He should've let police remove this passenger and apologize to the other passengers for the inconvenience.



Mkang14 said:


> No one stated she hit him first. But if she did he needs to walk away.
> 
> Like with a little kid if they hit you hard, you are not justified to punch them.
> 
> People need to have self control and him snapping is no excuse. He seems to have control once he saw other men surrounding him.


From the look of the video the driver "touched" first when he removed passenger. He should have called the police for them to remove her.

That doesn't absolve this woman of guilt however, both parties are responsible.

She could have turned her music down or left the car as requested. Instead she escalated the situation, then the driver escalated the situation, then others further escalated the situation.

As a bigger dude(I am one) you don't get the luxury of being given the benefit of the doubt. Instead people look at the size of both parties and say there is nothing the other person could've done to harm you without a weapon


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What?
> 
> If I saw a video that was clearly showing the issue was not the driver I would reconsider how I feel about the whole thing.
> 
> I dont like to see a human hurting another human. Especially if one has a physical advantage. That's it.


i assume hes stating equal means equal

if you hit a man and youre a woman expect to get treated like a man, not all men are equal in height & size so a smaller man hitting a bigger man the bigger one should step down & hold back?

im a skinny dude most these new females could prob beat me up lol im more of a lover than a fighter you raise your voice or act some type of way with me theres the door im good, i can ignore most ignorance either & dont allow disrespect once

mike tyson is a midget, bruce lee was tiny size has nothing to do with it

a child is literally a retarted adult brains not fully formed of course you wouldnt hit a child but you xant be crying about being treated equal then want to be handled like a delicate snowflake when it suits you

now ive never put my hands on a woman but i did put some rules in that luckily ive never had basically 3 strike

hit me once o.k. imma tell ya dont do it again

do it again imma tell ya thats the last time im letting you put hands on me

hit me again im knocking you the ef out sorry not sorry

theres also instinct you hit me & it feels like a man just hit me & hurts all bets off who knows counter punch lol


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> i assume hes stating equal means equal
> 
> if you hit a man and youre a woman expect to get treated like a man, not all men are equal in height & size so a smaller man hitting a bigger man the bigger one should step down & hold back?
> 
> ...


What women should've done???


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/20/lyft...-passenger-beat-up-other-drivers-los-angeles/
> A Lyft driver pulled a female passenger out of his car, and allegedly started to attack her -- kicking off a chain reaction of fights with concerned passersby.
> TMZ got a hold of this WILD surveillance video recorded Tuesday afternoon in L.A., and it starts with the car -- which has the Lyft emblem in the back window -- parked curbside along busy Melrose Avenue. Then the male driver hops out, and pulls a young woman from the seat behind him and starts dragging her out of the vehicle while tossing her stuff out at the same time.
> The woman, actress *Alessandra Starr Ward*, tells TMZ the whole thing started when she started playing a song called "Te Bote" from her phone. The driver demanded she turn it off, she refused, and they started arguing. He allegedly threatened to boot her from the car, and she told him she'd call police if he did.
> ...


If she just got out like a civilized person, that would be the end of it! Act like trash get tossed out like trash. I fully support the driver. All those people that attacked the driver need to be locked up, clearly the trashy women was the aggressor, driver was just acting in self defense.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/20/lyft...-passenger-beat-up-other-drivers-los-angeles/
> A Lyft driver pulled a female passenger out of his car, and allegedly started to attack her -- kicking off a chain reaction of fights with concerned passersby.
> TMZ got a hold of this WILD surveillance video recorded Tuesday afternoon in L.A., and it starts with the car -- which has the Lyft emblem in the back window -- parked curbside along busy Melrose Avenue. Then the male driver hops out, and pulls a young woman from the seat behind him and starts dragging her out of the vehicle while tossing her stuff out at the same time.
> The woman, actress *Alessandra Starr Ward*, tells TMZ the whole thing started when she started playing a song called "Te Bote" from her phone. The driver demanded she turn it off, she refused, and they started arguing. He allegedly threatened to boot her from the car, and she told him she'd call police if he did.
> ...


Her story sounds legit. Maybe the driver was triggered by the song.

*
I will not deny you that I suffered and had a bad time 
No te voy a negar que te sufrí y la pase mal

But I beat you and I threw you out of my life (I threw you away) 
Pero te superé y de mi vida te boté (Yo te boté)*



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Driver 101 never touch the pax.


True story!!



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Good.
> I'd stop and kick his ass, too.
> Totally uncalled for.
> 
> PAX can play whatever the hell they want on their phone.


Yeah I don't get the whole thing about a driver throwing a passenger out of their car over a song. It seems to me we've got a few drivers who are trigger happy to get into a confrontation.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And if that was a man? J/w genuine curiousity.
> 
> I think things would be different if the driver was female and not male.
> 
> ...


99% chance a man would GTFO without me having to beat him, just saying. I've never started a fight, but stopped many.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm siding with the driver on this one. Anyone paying attention can see this is a shared Lyft ride and she was being an entitled bytch.
> 
> Observers see 230 pound man push a 110 woman who is trying to rush her way back into car, so 3 or 4 guys jump him instantly.
> 
> ...





troothequalstroll said:


> i assume hes stating equal means equal
> 
> if you hit a man and youre a woman expect to get treated like a man, not all men are equal in height & size so a smaller man hitting a bigger man the bigger one should step down & hold back?
> 
> ...





OG ant said:


> If she just got out like a civilized person, that would be the end of it! Act like trash get tossed out like trash. I fully support the driver. All those people that attacked the driver need to be locked up, clearly the trashy women was the aggressor, driver was just acting in self defense.


Even if she was being a brat and stubborn call the cops. Dont drag her out and punch her.

You cant say she was wrong and then say he shouldnt have touched her. Huh no then he was wrong.

She looked like she ran back for her things. You can clearly see their hands locking at one point as if she is trying to grab her things before he threw them in the street.

I guess we'll see how this all plays out. But people so quick to escalate things and justify physical violence. Here I thought I was to sensitive, emotional, quick to react but call me Ms. Patient.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Even if she was being a brat and stubborn call the cops. Dont drag her out and punch her.
> 
> You cant say she was wrong and then say he shouldnt have touched her. Huh no then he was wrong.
> 
> ...


This is why I hope he has a dash cam. We just don't know what happen to get the driver trigger to that point. Yes it does not excuse the drivers action, but we don't know what happen in the car. She may have gotten physical with driver in the car. Who knows? Regardless if that was the case you should never touch your pax.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> This is why I hope he has a dash cam. We just don't know what happen to get the driver trigger to that point. Yes it does not excuse the drivers action, but we don't know what happen in the car. She may have gotten physical with driver in the car. Who knows? Regardless if that was the case you should never touch your pax.


I think we'll get a good idea from the Lyft pool pax also in the car.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think we'll get a good idea from the Lyft pool pax also in the car.


If there is no daschcam, her memory of the events may vary depending on what's in it for her.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Are some of you serious?
> 
> She was punched in the face by a man. No excuse. What the hell.
> 
> If I see someone sit on the sidelines while this is happening. You are a coward.


It looks like you were watching the wrong video. I saw the driver being forced to remove her from the vehicle which is 100% legal if she was trespassing. Then you see her lunge at him in an attempt to get back into the car. She was clearly the agressor as she punched him as she tried to get back in the car that she was clearly being told not to by the driver. You don't see the driver go at her, you saw her go back towards him.

Clear as day.

It's just like a bouncer removing someone from the premises.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It looks like you were watching the wrong video. I saw the driver being forced to remove her from the vehicle which is 100% legal if she was trespassing. Then you see her lunge at him in an attempt to get back into the car. She was clearly the agressor as she punched him as she tried to get back in the car that she was clearly being told not to by the driver. You don't see the driver go at her, you saw her go back towards him.
> 
> Clear as day.
> 
> It's just like a bouncer removing someone from the premises.


play captain save a non pro all you want

call me a coward all you want

not my business thats why people volunteer to be popo

now if shes screaming for help i might call the police but might not cuz theres no benefit in me for that now i gotta get a new phone & number & wipe the old one and give it to a homeless person so my number isnt flagged & stalked popo not my friend & they dont protect or serve me, choose better company to surround yourself with cuz chances are everyone around you knew he was a loser in 5 minutes and you ignored it cuz hes physically your type or has $

i dont get in other peoples business after a 5 second or 1 min snap shot i walk into, im not scared of any man but im not tyson or bruce lee, i dont know if dude a mma fighter, has a gun, or if the woman just spit in his face, killed his dog, hit him multiple times, if they do this every weekend & she keeps coming back

i can guarauntee if i involve myself she wont pay any of my meducal bills if i need it or for time talking to popo or ruined clothes, making me late for wherever im going....

im old school we dont see anything & we dont say anything like this new generation of snitches

my mama taught me if someone hits me pick up the closest thing & knock the living doo doo out of em & if a man hits a woman & that woman stays she likes being hit cause she has lots of opportunities to toss hot grits on his privates or face while he sleeps, so if ya equal leave & get yo own without him


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> play captain save a non pro all you want
> 
> not my business thats why people volunteer to be popo
> 
> ...


exactly, if i rolled up and saw this chick attacking some dude, ima let him defend himself

actually, i woulda been telling her to get the hell back


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Like the joke goes... What do you tell a girl with 2 black eyes? Nothing, you already told her once. 

It's good stuff like this happens once in a while.
It helps others remember showing any signs of disrespect can get your ass whooped. 
This girl probably grew up thinking she can talk or treat any guy/woman the way she wants to without any action taken.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Are some of you serious?
> 
> She was punched in the face by a man. No excuse. What the hell.
> 
> If I see someone sit on the sidelines while this is happening. You are a coward.


I see a man hit a woman his next trip will be to the ICU.



Iann said:


> Like the joke goes... What do you tell a girl with 2 black eyes? Nothing, you already told her once.
> 
> It's good stuff like this happens once in a while.
> It helps others remember showing any signs of disrespect can get your ass whooped.
> This girl probably grew up thinking she can talk or treat any guy/woman the way she wants to without any action taken.


Only a very small male (not man) would hit a woman, those who think it's ok for a man to hit a woman there a very small man.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I see a man hit a woman his next trip will be to the ICU.







& youll prob be in handcuffs & court while she tells popo you attacked her man lol

do you broham


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> & youll prob be in handcuffs & court while she tells popo you attacked her man lol
> 
> do you broham


This was a driver, he had other options but chose to be an asshole. He deserved to get hit butt Wupped. Too bad he wasn't sent to the nearest ICU.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

i Don’t know the full context of that and I suspect no one does even if both sides have had their say unless there was good footage with audio.

in general we strive for equality and so if a man hits a woman and should be sent to the icu so should if a woman hits a man.

but if you disagree then there ya go.

it’s like males in the nursing world. Because there is a shortage they get preference over females.

or females in investment banking. Because there’s so many men, they get preference.

even if the latter in both case is the stronger candidate sometimes .


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Passenger is a piece of shit.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"He allegedly threatened to boot her from the car, and she told him she'd call police if he did."

wtf is wrong with these pax? equal rights, equal lefts.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> PAX can play whatever the hell they want on their phone.


When they get their own car they can. In my car they can't.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> He should hold back because he is stronger then her and therefore do much more damage. It's not impossible to hold back after being hit. Its actually very easy if the urge for physical violence isnt in you.
> 
> I liked everything you said great white but this.
> 
> Even if a person is annoying or in your face hitting someone is the cheap, dirty way out. It's when someone can't match the other person with words that they go to this level. In a way to control and over power them.


some people need to be physical hit back - when they hit first because they don't understand the consequences of hitting other ppl and gotta learn


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> some people need to be physical hit back - when they hit first because they don't understand the consequences of hitting other ppl and gotta learn


That tough love again &#129300;


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

She must be a very successful actress taking a LyftPool ride. What part of turn that music off did this rider not understand?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> She must be a very successful actress taking a LyftPool ride. What part of turn that music off did this rider not understand?


I know right. So let's just punch her in the face. That will show her &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I know right. So let's just punch her in the face. That will show her &#128515;&#128077;


There are a fairly large number of male drivers who have an attitude with women, I've seen some of these creeps at Tampa airport. Some drive impaired with alcohol, weed, and other drugs, they're endangering lives.
I'll bet that if this driver was tested for substance they'll bust him on the spot.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Syn said:


> When they get their own car they can. In my car they can't.


OK
Your car, your rules.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> That tough love again &#129300;


getting your ass beat is supposed to teach you that what you just did is unacceptable.

therefore some ppl never learn and yes - some ppl need a smack in the face to correct their behavior


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> getting your ass beat is supposed to teach you that what you just did is unacceptable.
> 
> therefore some ppl never learn and yes - some ppl need a smack in the face to correct their behavior


Ignorance and that avatar go hand in hand, it's no wonder no one likes you.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

She's an actress who just wants her 15 min of fame on tv.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Ignorance and that avatar go hand in hand, it's no wonder no one likes you.


Very typical emotional liberal statement

Control yourself


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Very typical emotional liberal statement
> 
> Control yourself


Ignorance is very becoming on you.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> I know right. So let's just punch her in the face. That will show her &#128515;&#128077;


Without seeing a more complete and entire video from the side of the vehicle where the incident was happening, it is not possible to know what was going on. What we do know is that she did not turn her music off when asked, she was on a pool ride (which also inconvenienced the other riders) and result is that the ride was halted and we now have this unfortunate incident all over TMZ.

Remember she is an actress.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Are some of you serious?
> 
> She was punched in the face by a man. No excuse. What the hell.
> 
> If I see someone sit on the sidelines while this is happening. You are a coward.


We don't really know what happened before the video though. Now based on the video I don't think she got seriously physical with him or did something like pull a weapon. BUT she easily could have pulled a knife earlier (there have been plenty of cases like this -- in fact not too long ago a teen female killed a rideshare driver using a knife or such) and the driver may have been defending himself and throwing her out. It's wrong to just automatically assume that when a male hits a woman the male is wrong and should be attacked.

It sounds like what happened is she was entitled and refused to leave when asked (she threatened to call the police) and so the driver flipped out and dragged her out of the vehicle. She probably did somethign to attack him physically at that point such as slapped him or tried to kick him and then the camera started filming it.

Yes the proper thing to do would have been to just call the police and wait. But we all know that is goign to hurt the driver as they won't be getting paid and also there is a good chance the driver gets deactivated. So of course he is going to be pissed. This might be how he feeds his kids and now he can't because some rich entitled actress refused to turn her phone down and treated him like a piece of garbage.

Again, I'd never do what he did (unless my life were in danger) but you can probably see a bit why he might have been so pissed off given the realities behind being a full time rideshare driver.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I had an incident with some disruptive passengers. I ordered them out of the vehicle. They would not leave. I exited the vehicle with my keys and my phone. One of the passengers jumped in the driver's seat and tried to start the vehicle. I called 911 with the speaker on. The disruptive passengers ran out of the vehicle and across four lanes of traffic. Lyft did not pay me, for the ride, nor does Lyft care.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Ignorance is very becoming on you.


Let's say a rapist goes to prison for 10 years

Do you think any part of this punishment is to teach people their actions / behavior is unacceptable?
Same logic dude

I love the fact that this dude got his ass beat in the video because it's an immediate response to his poor behavior

@Mkang14 my only point about sometimes u need to get hit in the mouth is -

lets say you have a woman that regularly gets drunk or something and physically hits guys frequently- and she does this because most guys will not hit a woman - I think that part is a good thing but also - eventually that woman is gonna get smashed back in the face by a man she hit - and while that's not great - some ppl need a direct wake up call like that to teach them that hitting other ppl is not okay. Feel me ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I know right. So let's just punch her in the face. That will show her &#128515;&#128077;


she didn't get punched until she punched him first


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> violence


There has to be consequences in all our actions or the behavior will never change. Case in point you know why North Korea continues with the same behavior they do toward the US is they know being allies with China and Russia the US will do nothing. Now let's relate this behavior between a woman and a man. If there's not pain associated with hitting someone the behavior of hitting will never change.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Without seeing a more complete and entire video from the side of the vehicle where the incident was happening, it is not possible to know what was going on. What we do know is that she did not turn her music off when asked, she was on a pool ride (which also inconvenienced the other riders) and result is that the ride was halted and we now have this unfortunate incident all over TMZ.
> 
> Remember she is an actress.


We also know that the driver ordered her out of the vehicle but she refused and threatened to call the police. It should be in the TOS for riders that if the driver orders them out they must leave immediately. Technically not leaving is trespassing.

Now I'm not saying the driver was justified for swinging at her but I am saying she is definitely not "miss innocent" either. I'm also saying that it is possible she laid her hands on him when he tried to eject her (which was wrong absent self defense on his part, but hey...)



uberdriverfornow said:


> she didn't get punched until she punched him first


That's a possibility but where do you see this? Did the driver claim it?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Let's say a rapist goes to prison for 10 years
> 
> Do you think any part of this punishment is to teach people their actions / behavior is unacceptable?
> Same logic dude
> ...


A man walks away, I've seen women just like you've described, still no justification for hitting a woman.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> A man walks away, I've seen women just like you've described, still no justification for hitting a woman.


What about this guy? Should he have been a "man" and walked away too? Too bad he never got the chance....









Girl, 16, accused of killing Uber driver with stolen knife, machete


A teenage girl from Chicago charged with killing an Uber driver randomly attacked him with a machete that she had just stolen from Walmart, authorities say.




www.chicagotribune.com







> A teenage girl from Chicago who has been charged with killing an Uber driver randomly attacked the man with a knife and a machete that she had just stolen from Walmart, authorities say.
> 
> Eliza Wasni, 16, kept her eyes mostly to the floor Wednesday afternoon as a Cook County judge ordered her held without bail in the killing of Grant Nelson of Wilmette - an act prosecutors called "heinous" and "not provoked in any manner."
> 
> ...


Look, I get what you are saying. I'm in no hurry to try to knock out a 130 pound female either. BUT it doesn't matter what someone has between their legs in regards to them being a threat or not. I don't care what you have between your legs or not, if I judge you are an abusive passenger and want you out then you are leaving and if you attack me then you are in trouble one way or another. I'm not putting my life more at risk just because my attacker doesn't have a penis...

This is a dangerous job. People would do well not to forget that. Not staying alert or underestimating people very well could get you killed!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> What about this guy? Should he have been a "man" and walked away too? Too bad he never got the chance....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what 911 is for.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> A man walks away, I've seen women just like you've described, still no justification for hitting a woman.


Your attitude is delusional



peteyvavs said:


> That's what 911 is for.


Again delusional

you're not willing to address real circumstances bc u don't like the reality


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Are some of you serious?
> 
> She was punched in the face by a man. No excuse. What the hell.
> 
> If I see someone sit on the sidelines while this is happening. You are a coward.


Here is the thing. From what I understand she attacked him FIRST. You weren't there. You have NO CLUE what happened. His car, his rules. She didn't like it she needed to leave. And leave she did.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Here is the thing. From what I understand she attacked him FIRST. You weren't there. You have NO CLUE what happened. His car, his rules. She didn't like it she needed to leave. And leave she did.


Naw dude

that's an insane take


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Naw dude
> 
> that's an insane take


Is it? Did you see her attack him first. I don't hit women but if she attacks she is getting out.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I bet she got upset because he wouldn't answer her phone calls.........


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I bet she got upset because he wouldn't answer her phone calls.........


I always ignore passengers calls. NOTHING good comes from it. EVER! And it pisses them off. I don't care.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Driver did not successfully complete Lyft safety training with Marissa Chakho. He forgot to "Be safe, Be respectful, Be helpful."


HHahahaha you are sooo funny! But hey, it happened in LA. Not sure if those guidelines strictly applied. You gotta fend for yourselves there, male or female.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

If I got paid what LA Gryft drivers were paid, I could see how they drive around pissed off. The fact that this chick is an actress is one strike against her in my book. Just saying.

And no I don't condone hitting women, Im like Charles B though........some women act otherwise. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

So all of a sudden gender matters?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

im pretty sure this would have not gotten physical if the passanger was a 6' 5" 330 pound man..lol.....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

He never should have touched her at all. Dragging someone out of your car is not worth it.

It's far better to sit idly on the side of the road waiting for the pax to voluntarily depart, even if it takes hours, than to face criminal assault charges while losing your job and reputation.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

remove is one thing,thrash is another. nice to see some real men stepped in. i dont care what she did. you cannot do that.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Some of you should go to court and become character witnesses for him. You really stand by him just because he is a driver.



touberornottouber said:


> It's wrong to just automatically assume that when a male hits a woman the male is wrong and should be attacked.


I prefer no violence. Bystanders should break it up.

I feel like so many here assume the female is wrong. Its instant. In the video I saw him be the aggressor, I saw her try to go back and get her stuff and him punch her. So I am confused where all the all these justifications on his behalf are coming from.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

The volume of their phone cannot compete against the volume of your stereo so what is the problem.



Mkang14 said:


> Some of you should go to court and become character witnesses for him. You really stand by him just because he is a driver.
> 
> I prefer no violence. Bystanders should break it up.
> 
> I feel like so many here assume the female is wrong. Its instant. In the video I saw him be the aggressor, I saw her try to go back and get her stuff and him punch her. So I am confused where all the all these justifications on his behalf are coming from.


It is puzzling though that she said she feared for her life..yet she goes back to get her stuff. Makes no sense. If you fear for your life you run the other way and call the police. If you are looking for an excuse to sue rideshare companies, then you go back for your stuff. I am not defending the driver but lets get our facts straight here. In fact I suspect that lady behaved the way she did for just this purpose. I wonder how much she will try to sue for and how it will fu** the rest of the drivers somehow.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> The volume of their phone cannot compete against the volume of your stereo so what is the problem.
> 
> 
> It is puzzling though that she said she feared for her life..yet she goes back to get her stuff. Makes no sense. If you fear for your life you run the other way and call the police. If you are looking for an excuse to sue rideshare companies, then you go back for your stuff. I am not defending the driver but lets get our facts straight here. In fact I suspect that lady behaved the way she did for just this purpose. I wonder how much she will try to sue for and how it will fu** the rest of the drivers somehow.


Possibly the fear came after being hit.while being dragged angered her.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

you guys make it sound like playing music should carry a death sentence. my god show some backbone..yes its annoying and imo rude but to take it to this level? the guy is a psycho....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I prefer no violence. Bystanders should break it up.
> 
> I feel like so many here assume the female is wrong. Its instant. In the video I saw him be the aggressor, I saw her try to go back and get her stuff and him punch her. So I am confused where all the all these justifications on his behalf are coming from.


I don't assume that she is wrong and that she deserved to be hit, however, I definitely do not think she was totally innocent either. She admits to refusing to leave the vehicle and stated that she threatened to call the police on the driver when he asked her to leave. So I guess she was definitely wrong somewhat (she should have left immediately) but that doesn't necessarily mean she deserved to be attacked.

I'd like to hear the driver's side of this as well. What I'm saying is that unlike 90% of the world I'm NOT going to condemn the driver without first hearing the his story too.

Things like this come up too when you have a concealed weapons permit and are deciding whether to intervene and then how to intervene when you see a situation. Let's say you are driving down the road and you see a man like this driver hitting a woman and attacking her. But then you notice a knife on the ground near them. Do you intervene? If you intervene do you assume that the man is the aggressor and that the woman is the victim? After all.... you see him attacking her.

Hmmm. But the above scenario could have possibly described something you might have witnessed if you saw this:








Girl, 16, accused of killing Uber driver with stolen knife, machete


A teenage girl from Chicago charged with killing an Uber driver randomly attacked him with a machete that she had just stolen from Walmart, authorities say.




www.chicagotribune.com





So if you assumed who was the victim, you might have attacked the real victim and aided the perpetrator of the violence simply because you went by appearances and stereotypes. Doing this can be very dangerous for everyone involved.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Let's say a rapist goes to prison for 10 years
> 
> Do you think any part of this punishment is to teach people their actions / behavior is unacceptable?
> Same logic dude
> ...


I'm with ya on that... both parties did wrong, both parties got what they deserved. Driver should control himself, pax should have never got to the point where the driver needed self control. This is why having cattle rod in the car is acceptable by my standards. Female or Male doesn't matter... they're all cattle and need to be treated as such. Get your rods ladies and gentleman, you never know when the farm animals will strike!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> I'm with ya on that... both parties did wrong, both parties got what they deserved. Driver should control himself, pax should have never got to the point where the driver needed self control. This is why having cattle rod in the car is acceptable by my standards. Female or Male doesn't matter... they're all cattle and need to be treated as such. Get your rods ladies and gentleman, you never know when the farm animals will strike!


with everything I said still -- this guy in the video was 1000%wrong - only way I could say he wasn't wrong is if some girl behind him was literally throwing nonstop punches from the backseat - but that's definitely not the case

Love it that ppl stopped and put him in his place because most of the time ppl don't do anything


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's offensive when pax get in with music playing on their phone. I tell them to turn it off . All of them have so far. I would certainly cancel the ride if they didn't . If they got snooty with me , I'd call lyfts emergency line on speaker and tell lyft to order the pax a new driver and tell them to get out !


How is a pax playing music offensive?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> with everything I said still -- this guy in the video was 1000%wrong - only way I could say he wasn't wrong is if some girl behind him was literally throwing nonstop punches from the backseat - but that's definitely not the case
> 
> Love it that ppl stopped and put him in his place because most of the time ppl don't do anything


Yep, this video would've been much more funnier if guy did some evasive maneuver so she loses her balance and hits the car without him laying a finger. Got to learn those non-contact defensive skills.
As a side note, driving aside, I think everyone I walk by is a ticking time bomb... there's just too much stress+tension in the world.



Kevin Kargel said:


> How is a pax playing music offensive?


I think I covered that in different post.... when you are in the presence of someone else, the courtesy would be to ask for permission first. No matter what it is. Ask if you can first. Be polite and respectful to others and their property.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

He probably dropped his pants and asked her if she liked what she saw,she responded it looks like a penis only smaller..thats when all hell broke loose


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> He probably dropped his pants and asked her if she liked what she saw,she responded it looks like a penis only smaller..thats when all hell broke loose


That's about as plausible as the other theories.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Yep, this video would've been much more funnier if guy did some evasive maneuver so she loses her balance and hits the car without him laying a finger. Got to learn those non-contact defensive skills.
> As a side note, driving aside, I think everyone I walk by is a ticking time bomb... there's just too much stress+tension in the world.
> 
> 
> I think I covered that in different post.... when you are in the presence of someone else, the courtesy would be to ask for permission first. No matter what it is. Ask if you can first. Be polite and respectful to others and their property.


But if you put your standards of politeness on others you're gonna be pissed a lot - gotta relax sometimes

That's customer service in a &#129372; shell


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> But if you put your standards of politeness on others you're gonna be pissed a lot - gotta relax sometimes
> 
> That's customer service in a &#129372; shell


I 100% agree with this.

People have very low tolerance. I guess I can somewhat understand for full timers who have to deal with stuff daily. It's just sad though.

I would be worried to take a deep breathe or look in a certain direction in some of these ubers. It's like asking to get tazed.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I 100% agree with this.
> 
> People have very low tolerance. I guess I can somewhat understand for full timers who have to deal with stuff daily. It's just sad though.
> 
> I would be worried to take a deep breathe or look in a certain direction in some of these ubers. It's like asking to get tazed.


it's a personality thing
You either have it or you don't

I worked for 4-5 years as a waiter at pretty high end places and I'll tell you - every now and then you get an absolute nightmare person and not only can you not lash back - u have smile and be nice through it - shit teaches u a lot about dealing with ppl &#128517;


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> But if you put your standards of politeness on others you're gonna be pissed a lot - gotta relax sometimes
> 
> That's customer service in a &#129372; shell


I agree... I take solace in a fact that each ride averages 10 mins or so 



Mkang14 said:


> ..... So I am confused where all the all these justifications on his behalf are coming from.


Cuz every driver hates the pax, and have at least one example of annoying ones, so naturally they bias towards that...... yeah I know, it's weird, cuz they are the ones who provide the influx of money.


----------



## Gbrents (Sep 27, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/20/lyft...-passenger-beat-up-other-drivers-los-angeles/
> A Lyft driver pulled a female passenger out of his car, and allegedly started to attack her -- kicking off a chain reaction of fights with concerned passersby.
> TMZ got a hold of this WILD surveillance video recorded Tuesday afternoon in L.A., and it starts with the car -- which has the Lyft emblem in the back window -- parked curbside along busy Melrose Avenue. Then the male driver hops out, and pulls a young woman from the seat behind him and starts dragging her out of the vehicle while tossing her stuff out at the same time.
> The woman, actress *Alessandra Starr Ward*, tells TMZ the whole thing started when she started playing a song called "Te Bote" from her phone. The driver demanded she turn it off, she refused, and they started arguing. He allegedly threatened to boot her from the car, and she told him she'd call police if he did.
> ...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Some of you should go to court and become character witnesses for him. You really stand by him just because he is a driver.
> 
> I prefer no violence. Bystanders should break it up.
> 
> I feel like so many here assume the female is wrong. Its instant. In the video I saw him be the aggressor, I saw her try to go back and get her stuff and him punch her. So I am confused where all the all these justifications on his behalf are coming from.


im with you on this one

The justification is unbelievable

they call this one - defending the indefensible


----------



## Gbrents (Sep 27, 2019)

I figure it this way: When the Pax books a ride, they are generally “RENTING” the vehicle, for the duration of the ride. If a driver is offended by the music, or whatever the Pax is listening to, ask them to either turn it down or to use earbuds or some other listening device that would allow them to listen in private. Although the vehicle is my vehicle, I show a little respect to the pleasure and comfort of my passengers. Unless they are being destructive or being offensive in conversation with me, I let them just be themselves and be comfortable, while in my vehicle. 

Telling a passenger that they can not listen to their own music, either out load with a lower volume, or with a private listening device, is just as disrespectful to the passenger, as a person, IMO.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

After watching the video, seems like she is probably more in the wrong but that doesn't even matter in the court of public opinion. As soon as he dragged her out of the car, he was going to get the lion's share of the blame. The only exception being dash cam footage showing she attacked him first, or threatened him in someway.

If he just snapped because it was the last straw then he's 100% in the wrong because there are a number of different ways to handle the situation.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Some of you should go to court and become character witnesses for him. You really stand by him just because he is a driver.
> 
> I prefer no violence. Bystanders should break it up.
> 
> I feel like so many here assume the female is wrong. Its instant. In the video I saw him be the aggressor, I saw her try to go back and get her stuff and him punch her. So I am confused where all the all these justifications on his behalf are coming from.


It's very disappointing to see a few posters who apparently think it's okay to hit a woman.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't think there should be a distinction made between men and women. It's not okay to hit anybody. 

It's always shocking to see these types of incidents. I'm surprised how many rideshare drivers seem to be worn down to the bone. It's as if they're hanging on by a thread. Like any minor annoyance and they'll go Jack Torrance in The Shining. I think people really need to check themselves if they're feeling close to the edge. Step back, take a break, even just for a day. Reevaluate your life. Don't ever let it get to this point.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Classic example of "rideshare rage". It is like a new version of going postal. Getting paid very poorly to deal with all these things we read on here every day and certain people just snap at the most inane thing that pushes them over their edge. Not justifying it. Just pointing out that these people should never be doing this gig, let alone anything in the customer service industry probably. I don't know why so many people choose to do this who hate dealing with people. If you're that sensitive or misanthropic, there are so many better options. Blowing up at a paxhole or getting violent isn't going to teach them a lesson; you're just going to end up in court/jail and likely on YouTube.


Trafficat said:


> He never should have touched her at all. Dragging someone out of your car is not worth it.
> 
> It's far better to sit idly on the side of the road waiting for the pax to voluntarily depart, even if it takes hours, than to face criminal assault charges while losing your job and reputation.


This. All day, everyday. I don't even like touching pax who pass out lest they get startled and flail around or something. It is just never going to be worth it. Let the police deal with it. The only (_extremely_ rare) exception is if my life is in clear jeopardy and I can't run away. Then, man or woman, I don't care. I'll deal with the consequences and let my dash cam tell the full story.

One other major lesson to learn here is to only leave your car if you _absolutely need to_. It typically just escalates the situation. _If_ you have to leave the car, quickly grab everything you need, turn it off, call the cops and get to a safe, defendable position. That MMA-wannabe would have never gotten me in a chokehold because he'd have a face full of police strength pepper gel instead.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> Classic example of "rideshare rage". It is like a new version of going postal. Getting paid very poorly to deal with all these things we read on here every day and certain people just snap at the most inane thing that pushes them over their edge. Not justifying it. Just pointing out that these people should never be doing this gig, let alone anything in the customer service industry probably. I don't know why so many people choose to do this who hate dealing with people. If you're that sensitive or misanthropic, there are so many better options. Blowing up at a paxhole or getting violent isn't going to teach them a lesson; you're just going to end up in court/jail and likely on YouTube.


Very well said


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont care if his car. You dont put your hands on someone. He should have called the cops.
> 
> A man that is so easily angered into dragging someone out for any problem has issues. For music? Sorry but saying he lost his shit is no excuse. He needs to go to jail.


Strongly agree. Lock this driver up.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> We also know that the driver ordered her out of the vehicle but she refused and threatened to call the police. It should be in the TOS for riders that if the driver orders them out they must leave immediately. Technically not leaving is trespassing.
> 
> Now I'm not saying the driver was justified for swinging at her but I am saying she is definitely not "miss innocent" either. I'm also saying that it is possible she laid her hands on him when he tried to eject her (which was wrong absent self defense on his part, but hey...)
> 
> ...


it's in the vid when he tosses her and she attacks him



Mkang14 said:


> Some of you should go to court and become character witnesses for him. You really stand by him just because he is a driver.
> 
> I prefer no violence. Bystanders should break it up.
> 
> I feel like so many here assume the female is wrong. Its instant. In the video I saw him be the aggressor, I saw her try to go back and get her stuff and him punch her. So I am confused where all the all these justifications on his behalf are coming from.


i know, you prefer allowing women to hit men


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i know, you prefer allowing women to hit men


I dont at all. I've never hit a man or woman in my life. I prefer no one hit.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont at all. I've never hit a man or woman in my life. I prefer no one hit.


Not once? Not even in the sandbox?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Not once? Not even in the sandbox?


I guess technically I've punched a few guys. But it's more they ask me to see how hard I can bunch.

Other then that no. I never had the urge or desire to hit even when I really mad.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I guess technically I've punched a few guys. But it's more they ask me to see how hard I can bunch.
> 
> Other then that no. I never had the urge or desire to hit even when I really mad.


What about threats? You ever threaten somebody so good that they walk away realizing that they never really knew you?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> What about threats? You ever threaten somebody so good that they walk away realizing that they never really knew you?


Not really that I can think of. I've threatened to call the cops before. I've threatened to break up. I've never threatened to punch someone or make them think I'm crazy pants mkang.

Unless you count my kids. I give them the look or put one hand up but never do it. Does the trick though.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> I don't think there should be a distinction made between men and women. It's not okay to hit anybody.


Exactly. Men shouldn't hit but neither should women.

I slapped a guy once on the face and I felt so bad, especially since he didn't do anything. If he hit me back I wouldn't go omg... you didn't!!

that would be double standard.



uberdriverfornow said:


> it's in the vid when he tosses her and she attacks him


Yep.

but you know he's going to get the blame regardless. The real villain is often the person that cries wolf.

not that he's right.

but she's wrong too.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Unless you count my kids. I give them the look or put one hand up but never do it. Does the trick though.


That definitely counts lol.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> That definitely counts lol.


Heyyyy &#128514;


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> How is a pax playing music offensive?


It's ghetto to enter a driver's car with your phone blasting music when you get in. Do I really have to explain that you? Plus , why in the F would I want to hear a young person's music? I'm 46!!!! I don't want to hear rap! Do you have any other stupid questions? &#129300;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's ghetto to enter a driver's car with your phone blasting music when you get in. Do I really have to explain that you? Plus , why in the F would I want to hear a young person's music? I'm 46!!!! I don't want to hear rap! Do you have any other stupid questions? &#129300;


So what if it is? They're paying for the ride.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> So what if it is? They're paying for the ride.


yeah, they also should be able to shoot people from the car too because they're paying for the ride

it's called manners, learn them


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yeah, they also should be able to shoot people from the car too because they're paying for the ride
> 
> it's called manners, learn them


Sure, because shooting people is the same as playing music from a phone.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> Sure, because shooting people is the same as playing music from a phone.


people with no common sense need things put in layman's terms so an extreme example was needed in your case


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> people with no common sense need things put in layman's terms so an extreme example was needed in your case


All it did was show you have no understanding of what happened in this case and what it means. Comparing two things that are not alike in any way isn't an extreme example.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> All it did was show you have no understanding of what happened in this case and what it means. Comparing two things that are not alike in any way isn't an extreme example.


that would be true but in your case you acted as if paying for a ride means a pax can do anything they want in the car


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> that would be true but in your case you acted as if paying for a ride means a pax can do anything they want in the car


No, I didn't. You just don't understand the situation, what it means, or what you're talking about. It's not OK that the driver physically dragged the woman out of the car and then kept assaulting her.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> No, I didn't. You just don't understand the situation, what it means, or what you're talking about. It's not OK that the driver physically dragged the woman out of the car and then kept assaulting her.


lol "kept assaulting her" ? did the tooth fairy make an appearance on the scene too ?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Demon said:


> So what if it is? They're paying for the ride.


Haha! They're not paying enough to take over my radio . It's rare that a pax even pulls this . Typically it's a younger person that hasn't learned to respect others yet.

I've gotten the types that have their phone blairing when they get in the car. I shut that down immediately. Then there are the ones that ask to plug their phone in and play THEIR music . Well I'm here to tell you ...The music sucks every time and I end up feeling like I got taken advantage of. So no more!!

If there is a long trip I may ask what music they prefer. I have XM radio. They always say that what I have on is fine. I keep the music generally low and focus on driving. The less distractions the better for me.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> Haha! They're not paying enough to take over my radio . It's rare that a pax even pulls this . Typically it's a younger person that hasn't learned to respect others yet.
> 
> I've gotten the types that have their phone blairing when they get in the car. I shut that down immediately. Then there are the ones that ask to plug their phone in and play THEIR music . Well I'm here to tell you ...The music sucks every time and I end up feeling like I got taken advantage of. So no more!!
> 
> If there is a long trip I may ask what music they prefer. I have XM radio. They always say that what I have on is fine. I keep the music generally low and focus on driving. The less distractions the better for me.


After this it looks like drives will be respecting passengers more.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Demon said:


> After this it looks like drives will be respecting passengers more.


I'm a 5 star driver ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ 
I keep my car tight and drive like a pro. I don't have to listen to their shitty music .


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm a 5 star driver ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐
> I keep my car tight and drive like a pro. I don't have to listen to their shitty music .


Doesn't sound like this is the gig for you.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Demon said:


> Doesn't sound like this is the gig for you.


It's not. I'm a professional musician . That's my gig. I'm still great at rideshare 4K rides 5 stars . You don't have to let passengers walk all over you to be good at this.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Good. PAX can play whatever the hell they want on their phone.


Not in my car they can't. In my car you do as I say period. And You're not allowed to behave like an animal. That means no Biggy Small music or any other type of garbage like that.

I've tossed passengers for the slightest infraction. F them.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's not. I'm a professional musician . That's my gig. I'm still great at rideshare 4K rides 5 stars . You don't have to let passengers walk all over you to be good at this.


Not even the issue here.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> Not in my car they can't. In my car you do as I say period. And You're not allowed to behave like an animal. That means no Biggy Small music or any other type of garbage like that.
> 
> I've tossed passengers for the slightest infraction. F them.


I see a deactivation in your future, I don't care what pax's listen too, as long as it's a paying fare.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> A man that is so easily angered into dragging someone out for any problem has issues.


He has issues allright. I wonder what they might be ? Driving animals around 12 hours a day for s**t money. Subsistence living, barely paying his bills. Big brother Lyft screwing with his money and looking over his shoulder.

Why in the world should the dude have issues ?



peteyvavs said:


> I see a deactivation in your future, I don't care what pax's listen too, as long as it's a paying fare.


I'm way ahead of you champ. I got a real job and stopped driving this rideshare bulls*** 6 months ago.

Good luck with your Uber career though. I'm sure it's great for you.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> He has issues allright. I wonder what they might be ? Driving animals around 12 hours a day for s**t money. Subsistence living, barely paying his bills. Big brother Lyft screwing with his money and looking over his shoulder.
> 
> Why in the world should the dude have issues ?


Well if driving 12 hours a day turns him into a monster he needs to explore other options. He can't hang.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm still great at rideshare 4K rides 5 stars .


We're proud of you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> He has issues allright. I wonder what they might be ? Driving animals around 12 hours a day for s**t money. Subsistence living, barely paying his bills. Big brother Lyft screwing with his money and looking over his shoulder.
> 
> Why in the world should the dude have issues ?
> 
> ...


Uber works best when drivers aren't so uptight and self righteous, it's called customer service.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Well if driving 12 hours a day turns him into a monster he needs to explore other options. He can't hang.


Duh .... it's not the driving Ace. It's all the other bullshit that goes along with it. All for [email protected]@@ money.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> Duh .... it's not the driving Ace. It's all the other bullshit that goes along with it. All for [email protected]@@ money.


Then why did you continue to drive if it was so bad. Maybe it wasn't the pax's that had a problem.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Then why did you continue to drive if it was so bad. Maybe it wasn't the pax's that had a problem.


Dude it sucked. I did it to survive after I got downsized from a real job.

I assume that you love it and you're great at it. Congratulations. Good luck with your rideshare career.



peteyvavs said:


> Uber works best when drivers aren't so uptight and self righteous, it's called customer service.


It's called being delusional.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

So this driver didn't have an aux chord as the passenger demanded for a line ride and she decided to blast her music instead since shes a famous actress? Does she have a sizzle reel? I thought I may have seen her on bangbus...

In all seriousness, his first mistake was picking up a shared ride. Why let a company charge for two and pay for one? At least with uber you can turn it into a non shared ride. Second mistake, he should have just pulled over, taken the keys out of the ignition and gotten out. Why even escalate the situation?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ubergrind said:


> So this driver didn't have an aux chord as the passenger demanded for a line ride and she decided to blast her music instead since shes a famous actress? Does she have a sizzle reel? I thought I may have seen her on bangbus...
> 
> In all seriousness, his first mistake was picking up a shared ride. Why let a company charge for two and pay for one? At least with uber you can turn it into a non shared ride. Second mistake, he should have just pulled over, taken the keys out of the ignition and gotten out. Why even escalate the situation?


First and biggest mistake... being a rideshare driver when you're prone to abusive behavior.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm just gonna throw this out there.... 
ALL of us could relate to the driver 😁


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Until I've been shown irrefutable evidence to the contrary, I believe the driver over the pax, every day of every week.

I've had pax refuse to exit after being politely asked, then commanded, and then trespassed. So far, I'm batting 1.000 in getting them out before the cops arrive without having to resort to violence. But only barely.

I think every driver will one day eventually find themselves in a situation where the only course of action is violence. It's only a matter of time and exposure. Either a driver will be a victim, or a driver will successfully defend their person and property. Those that don't fight back? Some will certainly die.

Cowards are those drivers that sit there and take the abuse. Heroes are the drivers that stand up and give it back to their attackers in spades.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ubergrind said:


> Why even escalate the situation?


Exactly!! That's the part I don't understand with a few drivers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Why would she lie knowing there were other pax? If she assaulted him why didnt he just walk away?
> 
> The way he was pushing he he seemed to have no issue with hurting someone. The only time I saw him back off was when a man approached. Piece of shit.


Well stated.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Reading both threads on this subject simply reinforces my belief that 95% of you are lucky to have employment at all.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's ghetto to enter a driver's car with your phone blasting music when you get in. Do I really have to explain that you? Plus , why in the F would I want to hear a young person's music? I'm 46!!!! I don't want to hear rap! Do you have any other stupid questions? &#129300;


If you don't want to cater to your customers then get a job that is not in the service industry. Seems pretty simple to me. You may be 46 but you can still act like an adult.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> But again why would she lie knowing there are witnesses in thr car. Seems like anytime a woman is attacked most of the men say "what did she do to make him do that.."
> 
> No one wants to be manhandled and once someone lays their hands on you then its self defense.


Excellent point.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> If you don't want to cater to your customers then get a job that is not in the service industry. Seems pretty simple to me. You may be 46 but you can still act like an adult.


its not a job its a ponzi scam an organized crime racket getting cash flow from human trafficking engaging in wage theft & labor law violations laundering the skim thru real estate, salaries, parties & bribing politicians, labor department, fbi to ignore their blatant rico act violations

they treat you like a child pay you like a child feel free to act like a child back, treat a job like a game hiring psychologist, game developers, neuro scientists to manipulate labor into working for free expect labor to play games back

theres a reason cab meters are visible so pax & driver have full transparency, theres a reason minimum fares, per mile, per minute prices are set by the state, theres a reason blank contracts arent binding....

theyre not my customers until im being paid and its a legal wage over my costs, every contract that this isnt true is in breach & cannot be agreed to, they are strangers using an app to steal from me & uber is complicit as they hide the details with the sole intent to get desperate or idiots into working for free because they get paid whether driver makes or loses $ on the trip, theyd never in life send one of their non existent magical 50+k robots 10+ minutes to take someone a mile for $4 gross, these coward criminals would never face to face look someone in the eye and offer $2 or less net to deliver them or a taco 1-10 miles taking up 30 minutes of your time, they will hide behind an app and do it 15+ million times out of 20+ million per day though

pay adults like adults theyll act like adults pay them like a 10 year old paperboy in 1985 welll.....


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This entire _experiment_ of letting just anyone drive strangers around, is broken.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

9 pages and counting, of great legal minds...yawn


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Here is the thing. From what I understand she attacked him FIRST. You weren't there. You have NO CLUE what happened. His car, his rules. She didn't like it she needed to leave. And leave she did.


How is this your understanding? Where did it say she attacked him first?

Acussing me of making things up at least mine was based on the article, video and her accounts. Yours came from la la land.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> Rider was asked to leave multiple time as the trip was over.
> Rider refused to leave and got confrontational. Driver lost his $h!t and tossed the rider out while been assaulted by the rider. As it is be self defense. Driver has the right to defend himself when been attacked.
> 
> A bit of a grey area if he should or shouldn't of tossed the rider crap out onto the curb but in situations like this who actually started hitting who can be quite hard to pin point. The driver on the other hand has his own version of events which might go that the rider started assaulting him while he was driving when he said the ride was over.
> ...


damn those fart sprays I was posting a while back could have achieved the goal of getting her out awesomely.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

x100 said:


> damn those fart sprays I was posting a while back could have achieved the goal of getting her out awesomely.


Great solution &#128514;. I didnt even know fart sprays were a thing.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How is this your understanding? Where did it say she attacked him first?
> 
> Acussing me of making things up at least mine was based on the article, video and her accounts. Yours came from la la land.


This guy is in vegas and is probably ignored by 75% of the posters. Only people that pay attention to him are sick trolls and midgets. Total raging tool.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> This guy is in vegas and is probably ignored by 75% of the posters. Only people that pay attention to him are sick trolls and midgets. Total raging tool.


Sooooo there's no fart deterrent &#129300;. Back to square one.

&#128514;


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Driver did not successfully complete Lyft safety training with Marissa Chakho. He forgot to "Be safe, Be respectful, Be helpful."


Remember, there is no right or wrong answer, but you don't know how the passenger will take it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> If you don't want to cater to your customers then get a job that is not in the service industry. Seems pretty simple to me. You may be 46 but you can still act like an adult.


Yeah but for what was probably a $3 ride? And we know the rider was disrespectful first because of the blaring music. Second by refusing to turn it off and then third by threatening to call the police when the driver asked her to leave (which technically means she was trespassing past that point). And these are by her own words...

The driver was probably wrong to get violent (unless she laid hands on him first) but this clearly isn't the type of rider most of us want in our vehicles. I'm NOT going to be constantly disrespected and treated like some punk for $3 rides.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm NOT going to be constantly disrespected and treated like some punk for $3 rides.


Move here.

We get a minimum $4.12 to be abused.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> Yeah but for what was probably a $3 ride? And we know the rider was disrespectful first because of the blaring music. Second by refusing to turn it off and then third by threatening to call the police when the driver asked her to leave (which technically means she was trespassing past that point). And these are by her own words...
> 
> The driver was probably wrong to get violent (unless she laid hands on him first) but this clearly isn't the type of rider most of us want in our vehicles. I'm NOT going to be constantly disrespected and treated like some punk for $3 rides.


But the driver was in no way disrespected. The driver didn't ask her to leave, the driver threatened to throw her out, she would have had to get a trespass warning from law enforcement to be trespassing.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I think we should put them both in a death cage match and fight it out like mad max beyond thunder dome


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

In all case pax can listen to whatever they want at any time. 
All they need are headphones. 
Problem solved. 
I guess if trip is like 2+ hours, can negotiate music. 
Choices are Frank Zappa or Grateful Dead. Others on approval only!


----------

